# No sound on ThinkPad X201



## balanga (May 9, 2018)

I have a ThinkPad X201 which I booted with a disk containing FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE amd64. Using this same disk on a ThinkPad X220 I don't have any problem with sound, but it does not work on the X201. However sound does work under Debian so it doesn't sound like a hardware issue.

Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2018)

Handbook: 7.2. Setting Up the Sound Card

Take note of section 7.2.3. Troubleshooting Sound.


----------



## balanga (May 9, 2018)

I don't know which sound card is in use, but FreeBSD has always had sound enabled on my other laptops without me having to configure it using kldload... 
Maybe someone can explain what is missing here...

`cat /dev/sndstat`

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Conexant CX20585 (Right Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Conexant CX20585 (Internal Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm2: <Intel Ibex Peak (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```


----------



## tobik@ (May 9, 2018)

balanga said:


> I don't know which sound card is in use, but FreeBSD has always had sound enabled on my other laptops without me having to configure it using kldload...
> Maybe someone can explain what is missing here...
> 
> `cat /dev/sndstat`
> ...


Well, have you tried to use pcm1 instead of pcm0? `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1`


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2018)

If you're using the audio that's built in on the monitor through HDMI you need to set the default audio to pcm2.


----------

